# Acer palmatum unusual features group



## Elmore (Jul 30, 2004)

Here is Acer palmatum 'Kurui jishi'. It is a dwarf plant growing to about 2m. The name 'Kurui jishi' means "confused lion". Although described as having "deep green" leaves in a popular text, I tend to disagree. Compared to 'Okushimo', a very similar appearing plant only much larger, 'Kurui jishi' has a lighter more yellow/green leaf color. Each leaf segment is rolled upward appearing like a tube. Many uninitiated people think that it is diseased or in severe need of water but that is it's primary feature. It is considered a "crinkle leaf" maple. It apparently does well in the Southeastern U. S. despite our heat and humidity. It has a tight growth habit and has short internodal spaces which make for a bunching foliage effect, somewhat similar to 'Shishigashira'. It will tolerate full sun.
1g 'Kurui jishi' 6-9-03 grafted summer 2002
<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v186/Elmore/Acer%20palmatum%20Kurui%20jishi/Kuruijishi6-9-03graftedsummer2002.jpg"width=550>
1g 'Kurui jishi' 4-14-04
<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v186/Elmore/Acer%20palmatum%20Kurui%20jishi/1gKuruijishi4-14-04.jpg"width=550>
1g 'Kurui jishi' at dusk 7-1-04
<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v186/Elmore/Acer%20palmatum%20Kurui%20jishi/1gKuruijishi7-1-04.jpg"width=550>


----------

